# Hunters Leasing Network - Good or Bad?



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Definately a *VERY BAD IDEA*! It will with out a doubt inflate prices of already inflated ground. In many parts of the country we are already over-paying for what we have. How much is our recreation worth? With this it will only cost more as the rich will keep leasing these grounds and pushing up the prices for the average JOE. If you really want to lease ground talk to a local Real Estate Agent and have them do the hard work for you. They will get a small percentage but it will save you a ton in the long run. Also, how much will the people from this website know about the ground you are interested in? I'm betting very little. There will be more questions than answers!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

The very first thing I thought of when reading Doc's post was it has to be George Taulman.....

This is a catch 22 situation and I need to read much more about it. I see things both pro and con with the little I read(know).


----------

